# A pistol rest for bench shooting



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Pls don't be too tough on me for this--I'm an old long-range-rifle shooter. 

I've been developing target loads--most recently a Major-power load--for my 35 and decided to look for a rest to use...so I would be evaluating more the load than my poor shooting technique. I found a highly affordable one at Shooter's Warehouse, an MTM Rifle Front Rest, model FRR.









'Twas only about $30, and it works quite well with both the 35 and the 23. Average group size shrunk about a third.

The front and rear rests for my former 1000-yard 17-pound benchrest rifle cost about $1100!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Pretty is as pretty does, they say, and that looks darn functional to me!

Did the black rubbery-looking stuff come with it, or did you add it? If you added it, what is it? 
Solid looking set up. :smt023


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

DJ Niner said:


> Did the black rubbery-looking stuff come with it, or did you add it? If you added it, what is it? Solid looking set up. :smt023


The black mat came with it; it's some form of foam rubber and is a little springy, but the system works well.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks like it would work well. :smt023

It's better than the way I do it .... using a chair and sand bag :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------

